# For anyone thinking of using TUDCA



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

so I've been to the doctors due to be shattered all the time even when not on cycle. Had tests for liver enzymes, kidney function, b12, thyroid, iron and a few more

everything came back as normal except my liver enzymes specifically my ALT.

i was told my enzymes should be max 41 but mine were 146, no idea why I hadn't used an oral in ages and haven't been drinking heavily.

I ordered tudca straight away against the advice of my doctor who told me protein powders contain steroids lol and creatine is bad for you. I've been taking 500mg for about 2 weeks now and have just been tested again and my liver value is now 39. So it's back in range I haven't changed my diet or anything else just added tudca so from me it gets the thumbs up and I'll be using it all the time.

Just thought I'd let anyone know who was thinking of using it


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> so I've been to the doctors due to be shattered all the time even when not on cycle. Had tests for liver enzymes, kidney function, b12, thyroid, iron and a few more
> 
> everything came back as normal except my liver enzymes specifically my ALT.
> 
> ...


 Good to know, as im off to doctors next week for a "well man" check up and I know they are testing liver, kidney function and doing some bloodwork.

I have already upped my tudca and nac usage.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

A doctor telling you protein powder contains steroids?

We're all f**ked.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

How much should you be using?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> How much should you be using?


 200-500mg a day depending on your usage of supplements and gear etc. is what is commonly advised.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> How much should you be using?


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/263960-liver-support-and-orals/?do=embed&embedComment=5123551&embedDo=findComment


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/263960-liver-support-and-orals/?do=embed&embedComment=5123551&embedDo=findComment


 Perfect, will have a read through this now, using oxy's next cycle so will be very beneficial.

Cheers.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Were best place to buy this goin stock up for next cycle


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

In my opinion

Inositol

choline

L-methionine

Is much more effective than tudca at lowering liver values and reversing fatty liver.

Tested nutrition do something called Liver protect that contains choline, inositol L-methionine and NAC AND MILK THISTLE.

Here's a well known American Doctor discussing it (He's treated 6 of the top 10 Olympia competitors in the last 10 years)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=ASK+THE+DOC+&adlt=strict&view=detail&mid=C9367135AE9C2305DF71C9367135AE9C2305DF71&FORM=VRDGAR

Its the video entitled Ask the Doc - TRT, Sarms, Anavar, and liver detoxes


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

scouser85 said:


> Were best place to buy this goin stock up for next cycle


 Shark labs, tudca.com, ebay etc.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> A doctor telling you protein powder contains steroids?
> 
> We're all f**ked.


 IKR, I thought my gyno was from Donner Kebabs and Cheesy chips, turns out it was the creatine all along!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

When I first started all this carry on, every second thread was milk thistle for liver protection and take the yolk out of eggs to lower cholesterol. That turned out to be crap.


----------



## DbaMan (Apr 21, 2016)

i would use liver support.... asap


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

JohhnyC said:


> When I first started all this carry on, every second thread was milk thistle for liver protection and take the yolk out of eggs to lower cholesterol. That turned out to be crap.


 Yea I remember being told years ago to use milk thistle! Never did,

tbf eating a s**t load of egg yolks is bad for cholesterol I'll only eat 4 at a time! when I make my 6 scrambled eggs on sat-sun mornings for instance lol


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Yea I remember being told years ago to use milk thistle! Never did,
> 
> tbf eating a s**t load of egg yolks is bad for cholesterol I'll only eat 4 at a time! when I make my 6 scrambled eggs on sat-sun mornings for instance lol


 I used to think the same. I have a heart condition and I see a cardiologist. A professor of cardiology at a London hospital told me that eggs, even a lot of them have little effect on cholesterol. In fact he's the second cardiologist to say that. Just because eggs themselves have cholesterol doesn't mean that it is converted in the body to cholesterol.

He mentioned that the older studies are flawed because of many of the studies were done in America and people who ate several eggs daily were often the fatties having them with their massive fry ups. These fatties of course do little exercise and consume a high amount of saturated fats which suggests the real reason for high cholesterol.

Now a cardiologists definition of a lot of eggs and a bodybuilders i'm sure is very different


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> A doctor telling you protein powder contains steroids?
> 
> We're all f**ked.


 @TheProteinWorks, time to add some oral prohormones to Create Your Own Formula?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> In my opinion
> 
> Inositol
> 
> ...


 Do you have a link to the supplement you mentioned?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

good read, just ordered some off Amazon.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Do you have a link to the supplement you


 http://m.powerbody.co.uk/tested-nutrition/tested-liver-protect,8871.html?gclid=COrx45rUoswCFesV0wodV-kNrw

https://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/source_naturals_l-methionine

The Dr claims there isnt anything better including pharmacutical drugs that match the efficiancy of choline ,inositol and L-Methionine, some people get slight loose bowls using it so he recommends the addition of calcium if this happens.


----------

